# JH Performance Owners fishing Tournament Oct. 21. 2017



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

The JH Performance owners fishing tournament is going to be Oct. 21, 2017 this year back in Matagorda at the Harbor. Call Lyndsay or John at Sport Marine 281-238-0060 to get registered.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Was a very cool event last year. 

Thanks LouieB and Baumann Marine. Y'all run a first class operation and rig for sure.

:smile:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Will John Holley be there handing out the checks???


----------

